# wind speed and direction effect on Apalachicola Bay



## blackmax (Jun 12, 2012)

I am taking a 16' bass boat with me to St George Island next week and curious at what speed and direction the bay starts to get rough.  I understand that common since and being unfamiliar with the area are my responsability but would like to have any advice you can offer on wind speed just to help plan the days I might try out the bay area.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## florida boy (Jun 12, 2012)

it starts to get bumpy at 10 knots and the bay will have a calmer spot on it no matter which way the wind is blowing as long as its not too stiff . Goodluck!


----------



## blackmax (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks,  that was the info I needed.


Matt


----------



## 56willysnut (Jun 12, 2012)

Leave the bass boat at home take the kayak, youll have more fun. lots of skinny water to get out of the wind/ waves

  just my $.02


----------



## d-a (Jun 12, 2012)

SW is fairly rough wind there but it's real calm at St Joe bay. If one is rough the other is calm. Dont be afraid to tow the boat another 20-30 mins for calmer weather. 

d-a


----------



## blackmax (Jun 13, 2012)

If it where up to me the boat would stay in the basement.  I am really using the boat as storage. But with new tires hubs and regestation I would like to use it at least a day or two.  My wife's friend and three kids are riding with us so I need the extra space.  I will also have a few kayaks that we will use on days the wind is uncomfortable to be in the bass boat.

I love St Joe's Bay.  The only problem is that I end up snorkling rather than fishing.  Lots of cool stuff under the surface there.

Matt


----------



## bowandgun (Jun 13, 2012)

try launching at indian pass when the wind is up and fish the flats east of west pass.


----------



## Msteele (Jun 13, 2012)

That's some good info.  I'll be down there fishing out of the boat in my avatar.  I'm mainly fishing in the bay. Is there any place to catch a couple of snapper near there.  I would appericiate any PM's.  Thanks.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't try going out the Indian Pass cut in that boat.


----------



## Msteele (Jun 13, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Don't try going out the Indian Pass cut in that boat.



I don't plan to.  Could you explain anyways?  Thanks.  It drafts in 8 inches on water.  3 degree hull.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 13, 2012)

Msteele said:


> I don't plan to.  Could you explain anyways?  Thanks.  It drafts in 8 inches on water.  3 degree hull.



the cut is very unforgiving and changes in a hurry if the boat isnt built for rough water dont try it...be pretty easy to get swamped on a bad day out there


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 13, 2012)

I should have explained my self, however Mr Horton did a fine job of it. You had mentioned possibly chasing some snapper in that boat and that cut out to deep water can be awful.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 13, 2012)

There are plenty of places to tuck in behind the island regardless of wind.


----------



## blackmax (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Fished one day out of the kayaks and one day out of the bass boat.  The bay is very shallow but lots of fish.  Trout, redfish, flounder, and lots of other fish we were not sure.  The kayak is the way to go, between the waves and thinking about how much my prop cost the bass boat takes a little fun out of fishing.  Started fishing with a lure called "redfish magic."  Worked good as is but after bending the hook started fishing just the spoon with a jig and fresh shrimp.  That seemed to be the ticket.


Matt


----------



## arrow2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Don't try going out the Indian Pass cut in that boat.


No kidding, I wish someone would have told me that, as I was launching one day, but I'm fairly smart and learned pretty quik my 18' fish and ski wasn't the boat to try it with.


----------

